# Binäre Taktung in Frequenz (Hz) umwandeln



## Syntaxfehler (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich eine Frequenz von 5 Hz (Binäre Taktung auf einen Eingang zur S7) auswerten, sprich das ich die 5 Hz auch dann sehe und diese dann weiter verarbeiten kann?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2008)

Kannst du das mal näher erläutern, was willst du machen ???


----------



## Syntaxfehler (9 Januar 2008)

Ich habe eine Frequenz von 5 Hz auf einen Ausgang geschaltet. Der wirkt auf eine 2. CPU auf einen Eingang. Diese soll dann einen Stop-Zustand oder Spannungsausfall der 1.CPU erkennen. Dann wird über die 1.CPU, die mit einem Bildschirm kommuniziert und eine Störmeldung anzeigen.


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13178&highlight=Lebensbit

und such mal unter Lebensbit oder Watchdog im Forum  .


----------



## Syntaxfehler (9 Januar 2008)

Ralle, das habe ich schon gelesen. Ich möchte es lieber mit einer Frequenz realisieren. 

 aus Impulsen eine Frequenz umwandeln, um diese dann mit < vergleichen und auswerten.


----------



## Kai (9 Januar 2008)

Ich würde den Zustand vom Lebensbit einfach mit zwei Einschaltverzögerungen überwachen. 

Wenn das Lebensbit länger als 5 Sekunden den Zustand 1 oder den Zustand 0 hat, wird eine Störung ausgegeben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## uncle_tom (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

so auf die schnelle würd ich mal sagen musst du die Anzahl der Impulse pro Sekunde zählen - dass entspricht dann ja quasi der Frequenz.

Das lässt sich evtl. mittels OB35 (Weckalarm) realisieren. Angenommen der OB35 wird auf 10ms eingestellt - dann hast du nach 100 Durchläufen 1000ms bzw. 1. Sekunde. Du müsstest also einmal einen Impulszähler für die Eingangssignale sowie einen Hilfszähler für die Durchläufe ausprogrammieren. Nach 100 Durchläufen musst du dann den Zählwert der Eingangsimpulse wegsichern (Dies ist dann quasi deine Frequenz) und den Zähler zurücksetzen für die nächste Sekunde.
Du darfst das Eingangssignal (Digitaleingang) nicht über das Prozessabbild abfragen, sonst verlierst du Impulse. Du musst also direkt auf die Peripherie zugreifen (das geht allerdings nur Byte oder Wortweise). Also am besten Peripheriebyte auf Merkerbyte laden und dann Merkerbit auswerten.

Die Eingangsverzögerung der Digitaleingangskarte musst du natürlich auch beachten !

Hoffe Dir hiermit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Hartmut Lux (9 Januar 2008)

Ralle hat völlig recht, für das was Du willst ist die Frequenzmessung viel zu aufwendig, weil Du einfach nur eine Ausschaltverzögerung an die Impulsflanken anzuhängen brauchst.  Ein Beispiel für einen Baustein zur  Impuls=>Drehzahlumwandlung hänge ich aber  trotzdem mal mit an.


----------



## MeTh (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

sollte doch mit soetwas

http://sabo-elektronik.org/pdf/elk/sum345xx.pdf

auch Funktionieren.
Wird bei uns zusätzlich für den Not-Auskreis verwendet.

LG MeTh.


----------



## MSB (10 Januar 2008)

@Syntaxfehler
Interessehalber: Was erhoffst du dir von der Frequenzauswertung?
Bzw. Warum erscheint dir diese geeigneter als die bloße Überwachung
auf Dauer-High / Dauer-Low des Signals?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 Januar 2008)

@MSB

Ein richtiger Watch-Dog hat eine Taktung und keine Dauer "High-Signal". Na ja, schau dir mal den Link von "MeTH" an. 

Zitat:
"Der getaktete Watchdog-Spannungsausgang von speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerungen (SPS) wird über das Watchdog-Relais-Modul unabhängig überwacht. Eine einstellbare Zeitstufe wird bei jedem neuen Impuls erneut getriggert. Bei Aussetzen der Impulse, positiv oder negativ, erfolgt eine Ausgangsspannung von 24V DC und eine potentialfreie Relaisumschaltung. "

@MeTh. Was meinst du mit "Das nutzen wir auch für unseren Not-Auskreis?" Steuert ihr dann VPS?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## MSB (10 Januar 2008)

Logisch hat der eine Taktung, habe ja nichts anderes behauptet,
wenn diese Taktung aber für z.B. eine Sekunde aufhört,
also das Signal entweder dauernd an oder dauernd aus ist,
was interessiert mich dann die Frequenz des Signals?

Wichtig ist nur, das sich was ändert, wie schnell ist doch eher zweitrangig ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Syntaxfehler (10 Januar 2008)

Äh, ist es auch MSB. Ob 1 Hz oder 5 Hz. Aber die Frequenz muss ich doch auswerten, sodass eine 2.CPU merkt, das die 1.CPU auf Stop bzw Spannungsausfall herscht.
Geschieht ein Stop der 1.CPU und mehrer Antriebe, die über Nacht laufen stehen plötzlich, kann es einen erheblich großen Schaden in einer Firma anrichten. Daher möchte ich dies auf ein Meldesystem per Text anzeigen.

Wenn man das nicht Softwaremäßig machen kann, dann nehme ich nun so ein Modul und schicke es über den potentialfreien Kontakt zur 2.CPU.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## MSB (10 Januar 2008)

Schau dir mal das Beispiel von Kai an,
da muss man ihn nun schon mal loben.

Das sind 2 Timer, es passiert genau was du willst, und das ohne eine in dem Fall unnötige Frequenzauswertung (Die das Relais von Meth im übrigen auch nicht macht).
Nach Ausfall der SPS für mehr als 5 Sekunden kannst du eine Meldung aktivieren, die Feuerwehr rufen, eine Redundanz starten ...

Es ist allerdings sehrwohl möglich auch die Frequenz auszuwerten.

Nochmal:
Ich bezweifle nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Lebensbits, ich verwende die Dinger selbst sehr regelmäßig,
nur ob jetzt die Frequenz des Lebensbit im erwarteten Bereich ist hat mich dabei bisher eher nicht interessiert.
Darauf wollte ich (und alle anderen) eigentlich hinaus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mr.Spok (11 Januar 2008)

*Frequenzauswertung*

Hallo und guten Tag,

in der OSCAT.lib gibt es den Funktionsbaustei M_TX. Der macht eine Frequenzauswertung. Man kann auch noch ein paar Grenzwerte drannschreiben.

mfG Jan


----------



## Syntaxfehler (11 Januar 2008)

@MSB
Habe gerade Kai mal ein Danke gegeben, da es ja auch eine Lösung ist, mit der er mir weiterhelfen wollte. Ist natürlich auch kostengünstiger als wenn man noch Module kaufen muss, da gebe ich euch Recht  !

Um mit dem Lebensbit zu arbeiten, kann ich da 100% sicher sein, das immer die CPU egal in welchen Fällen dies auftritt alle Ausgänge resetet werden? Daher wollte ich die Frequenzvariante wählen.

@Mr.Spok
Oscat.lib ? Wo finde ich diese Datei? Bin leider erst ab Montag wieder in der Firma. Kann ich die direkt in der S7 öffnen?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## marlob (11 Januar 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> ...
> Um mit dem Lebensbit zu arbeiten, kann ich da 100% sicher sein, das immer die CPU egal in welchen Fällen dies auftritt alle Ausgänge resetet werden? Daher wollte ich die Frequenzvariante wählen.


Wenn du die Lösung von Kai nimmst, bekommst du immer eine Störung, wenn das Signal zu lange 1 oder zu lange 0 ist. D.h. wenn dein Eingang 2.0 (der ja ein Ausgang der anderen CPU ist) länger als 5 Sekunden das selbe Signal hat, dann bekommst du eine Störung


----------



## Kai (11 Januar 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Um mit dem Lebensbit zu arbeiten, kann ich da 100% sicher sein, das immer die CPU egal in welchen Fällen dies auftritt alle Ausgänge resetet werden? Daher wollte ich die Frequenzvariante wählen.


 
Bei meinen Programmbeispiel ist es egal, ob die SPS bei einem Ausfall die Ausgänge zurücksetzt oder nicht.

Wenn die SPS ausfällt und der Ausgang des Lebensbits auf 1 stehen bleibt, wird in meinem Programmbeispiel nach 5 Sekunden eine Störung des Lebensbits gemeldet.

Wenn die SPS ausfällt und der Ausgang des Lebensbits auf 0 stehen bleibt, wird in meinem Programmbeispiel nach 5 Sekunden eine Störung des Lebensbits gemeldet.

Es ist also egal, ob bei einem Ausfall der SPS der Ausgang des Lebensbits auf 1 oder auf 0 stehen bleibt. In beiden Fällen wird eine Störung des Lebensbits gemeldet.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mr.Spok (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo Syntaxfehler,


www.oscat.de

mfG Jan


----------



## MeTh (13 Januar 2008)

Hallo Syntaxfehler,



Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> @MeTh. Was meinst du mit "Das nutzen wir auch für unseren Not-Auskreis?" Steuert ihr dann VPS?


 
wir haben eine Anlage, die eine Heizung hat. 
Wir senden 2 Binärausgänge in einer bestimmten Frequenz
auf ein solches Relais, dass die Frequenz
prüft (es wird dabei tatsächlich die Frequenz überprüft,
den bei unserem Relais kann man eine min/max. Frequenz auswählen).

Wenn dann z.B. ein SPS Ausgang nicht ausgeht 
weil die SPS "hängen" bleibt oder sonst irgendetwas 
in der Art passiert (ist ja keine "Sichere" SPS) 
werden bei uns über ein solches Relais (ob es jetzt genau dieses von meinem Link war, kann ich nicht genau sagen, hab halt mal gegooglet) 
alle Notausrelais abgeschaltet.

LG MeTh

p.s.: unsere Anlage hat eine Fremdfirma gebaut. Habe also auch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit Watchdog. Sollte ich irgendeinen Mißt geschrieben haben --> bitte korrigieren. Mir wurde dass so vom Hersteller erklärt. (Wenns stimmt ist auch eine Bestätigung erwünscht :s12: )


----------

